# Is this setup too humid for Phormictopus cancerides?



## Peter_Parker (Jan 21, 2012)

I set this up in the lab a while ago, it's a 10-gallon with a pretty deep (~5") substrate layer.  I put some reynolds wrap on half of the screen lid to maintain humidity for the plants;  it seems to be stable at ~75% humidity.  Right now we just have a adult(?) female P. cancerides in there... she seems to be doing alright, but I was wondering if the humidity is too high for this species and if I should get something else, or if they are flexible with humidity requirements?  She mostly hangs out in the burrow/hide with just her front legs poking out, but if she senses a lot of vibrations, people walking and talking loudly, etc  she seems to come out and investigate.  Any thoughts or suggestions on another spider to put in there if this one doesn't cut it?


----------



## Shrike (Jan 22, 2012)

That set up looks amazing--you've got a knack for decorating.  I don't think the humidity is too high.  This is off topic, but the only thing I'd worry about is the potential for a fall should the tarantula climb the walls of the enclosure.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 23, 2012)

you sure its a full grown adult female?? they get large 8-9" inches ... you must have given it a big hide.. lol
awsome tank  .. humdity seems fine


----------

